

The vim learning curve is a myth - r00k
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/13164810557/the-vim-learning-curve-is-a-myth

======
billswift
I agree with most of the post. I use emacs, not because I think there is
something fundamentally wrong with vim, but because emacs is a much better fit
to how I think. I actually tried to use vim (it might have been elvis, I don't
remmeber which distro I was using at the time) in the late 1990s. I used it
exclusively for two weeks, learned all the common commands, but then went back
to emacs. I just could not learn to think in command/append modes. I'd
regularly, as in _almost every other time_ I went into command mode, forget to
go back into append or insert mode and lose whatever I typed before I either
noticed or typed "a" or "i".

